# Salt or Fresh?



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

To a complete novice, which is an easier build, saltwater or fresh? Or does it make a difference? Been kind of thinking about giving one a shot, just didn't know if one was easier than the other. Also can anyone recommend a guide book that covers most of the basics? Thanks. :fishing:


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

pretty much the same. The differences will be in what components you get (need stuff that won't corrode for saltwater obviously) and if you're building a surf rod, you'll have more room for butt wraps and other decorations. But they're all built the same way.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*For guide books*

try Mudhole. They have both books and DVDs.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I didn't think there was an advantage of one over the other. Did know about the differences in guides etc. Checking out Mudhole now.

Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

"Rod Building Guide" by Tom Kirkman is a very good beginning book for covering the basics. Amazon has it on sale right now for $11.50


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*IMHO Salt*

The rods are thicker and it gives you more to work with... the thiner the blank the harder it is.. Built a 2wt fly rod last month, and boy it was fun.... even all jigged up with 4 jigs on my pac bay it was a bear.... and I have been building for 9 years now....Thicker is much easier... jmho... JAM


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ill agree with john here. For me, Custom heavers are the easiest. There diameter size of the blank makes it easier to see the gaps if there are any.
Also, if I'm doing a custom wrap, having it on a bigger blank helps with the layout.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That makes all the sense in the world to me. Maybe, a heaver might be the ice breaker for me. Thanks for the replies.


----------

